# Another rescue



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

I went and bought 2 Cochins and went and saw there living conditions !! They all were in a kiddy pool in a tool shed there little heads were burnt because of the light was too close ..a couple were dead !! Any who bought all of them 13 !! But there was one in there she didn't know what this little guy was so I took her too ! She is black white belly gray legs here is a pic 














Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Those toes look like Orpington, but could be others . What color are the legs? Another thought would be black australorp. 


Jim


----------



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

She has grayish green legs ?? That's why I'm confused.. I named her Mystery  


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Poor little ones. They are so lucky to have been rescued by you when they were.


----------

